# Brand New - Hand Painted High Quality Show Drapes



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

'Butterfly Boudoir' - a lovely set in ivory, pink and lilac high quality satin with exquisite hand painted detail and machine embroidered finishing.

Consists of: reversible base mat with removable cover for washing, litter tray cover, inner drapes, front drapes and tie backs, exclusive faux poster bed and a catnip toy.

This delightful set is fully lined to give added weight and luxury with a high quality foam base to prevent bunching or folds.

Comes complete with cover and hanger with a unique fold-away design for easy storage when not in use. All items except toy are machine washable (on a delicate cycle).

Only £75 + £15 P&P (which includes insurance for your peace of mind) or you can collect for free at a show if convenient (our next show is December 3rd)

Delivery is within 3 work days and packaged with cardboard cover to protect against transport damage


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Very smart :thumbup: do you make them?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

yep me and mum made them - we work together on everything for my new business - she has lots of practice sewing satin from my old dancing constumes and dresses

I do all the hand painting and can sew the satin once mum has tacked it for me  I choose the colours and do the design sketches/designed the 'faux poster' bed

Mum came up with our very clever storage system, everything folds inside the base matt and has a sip over cover to keep it clean and it just hangs up in the wardrobe!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I think it is fantastic well done :thumbup: sorry I dont need one


----------



## ellabella123 (Aug 7, 2011)

They r so beautiful - i am sure u will b inundated with orders.
I have already bought mine.
Good luck with your sales


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I wish I'd known about these before buying mine. Will you have any drapes on show at the Supreme? And do you do custom orders? Thinking of next year!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I may have one set going to supreme I do have a couple of 'faux poster beds' going that I made solo to go with existing drapes and yep I do custom orders - price may fluctuate slightly depending on amount of work/cost of materials but can give a full quote at time of order


----------

